# Do not buy from redog goldens/becky hayes



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry. Unfortuantly lymphoma strikes Goldens at this age. Very sorry the breeder won't return your calls. She was a beautiful baby.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What a tragic story. I think that you do have a way of making sure your loss is known to others besides this forum- put your girls pedigree on k9data (I or someone else here will do it for you if you post her reg#, parents' names, DOB) and then put in her COD and DOD. 

I'm very sorry-


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. It is hard to lose them at any time but especially at such a young age and to such a horrible illness.


----------



## Golden_Gypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry. She's a beautiful girl. We lost our golden last week. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. I think it's very unfortunate you feel abandoned by your breeder. Do you know if she has changed her number or email address? Sometimes this can be a simple misunderstanding. 

I do feel for you and can empathize with your heartbreak. It's especially terrible when our beloved goldens die young, as they are unfortunately prone to hereditary conditions despite even the best intentions of a reputable breeder. A breeder can try their best but still unfortunately breed puppies with health issues. I have been there as a breeder and as a puppy buyer, so I understand the heartache from both sides.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful dog cut down at such a young age. Prayers sent your way for Kadies, may she rest in peace. I hope you feel better soon. 

R.I.P. Kadies

Cancer is so hard on the Goldens and they average age span is not acceptable in my small meaningless opinion. Something is not right in Golden world. I hope we get some more answers soon that will help build a better, healthier breeding platform.


dlm ny country


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl and her story is so heartbreaking! We all know to well what it is like. I hope time brings your family some relief.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Kadie. A Google search list of Red Dog goldens in Boulder CO returns a breeder website which appears to still be up and running. THIS breeder appears to be active in the show ring and list's a Gold Rush to Gold Rush stud dog named "Duke" on her website under the boys tab. THIS breeder also names "Pinkie" under the girls tab (as her foundation dog) and a Westminster "Best in Breed" winner. Is this the breeder of Kadie?


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.. She was a beautiful girl


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Kadie was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so very sprry about the loss of such a young dog. I do not know Becky in person, but truly respect her program. Was she outgoing and gregarious when you selected your puppy? When we have a terrible loss, we need soeone to take responsibility. I lost a young dog too, and he had many problems. I harbor resentment in my heart even though I am not sure it is fair with my mind. It may be that the breeder heard you loud and clear, and is grieving? Is shy? dont know. I do know that no good breeder hears of a youg death like this without shedding tears, and perhaps she is not able to share her tears with yours. I am not defending- just complicating. Obviously a breeder needs to step up, be profesional and brave, and be there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So true. I have come to realize that the loss of a dog you held and watched grow from newborn to leaving for their new home, guiding and doing early training with, hurts almost as much as losing a dog you took home at 7 or 8 weeks and raised from there. Perhaps just as much since youngsters are still unknowns in terms of hopes and dreams coming true.

This grieving process (for a breeder) is often never recognized and yet we must still reach out through our own pain to try to help the owner. 

I am so very sorry for your loss, and not trying to make light of your feelings, and agree that your breeder should try to help you all she can, in spite of the pain she too may be experiencing. 





Ljilly28 said:


> I am so very sprry about the loss of such a young dog. I do not know Becky in person, but truly respect her program. Was she outgoing and gregarious when you selected your puppy? When we have a terrible loss, we need soeone to take responsibility. I lost a young dog too, and he had many problems. I harbor resentment in my heart even though I am not sure it is fair with my mind. It may be that the breeder heard you loud and clear, and is grieving? Is shy? dont know. I do know that no good breeder hears of a youg death like this without shedding tears, and perhaps she is not able to share her tears with yours. I am not defending- just complicating. Obviously a breeder needs to step up, be profesional and brave, and be there.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss, my girl was 4 when I lost her and was crushed. When I went to post the loss on k9data I realized her sire had died from the same thing just a couple of years earlier. My initial reaction was pure anger... why didn't someone inform me!? I kept thinking of things I could have done different, precautions I might have done, 2nd opinions I could have done a year earlier when my gut told me there was a problem but the lab work didn't show it.

I contacted the breeders of both sire & dam and funny how the anger went away while we were talking. It was heartbreaking but having someone to share the loss really helped. I'm sorry you and your breeder can't go through this together but maybe you can find some support from the forum. There are so many here that have felt your pain. I treasure every moment & memory in the 3 yrs my girl was with me. 

I tried something very different for me with the loss of this girl. I immediately started looking for a puppy. As fate would have it only one breeder responded and her pups were born on the day I lost my girl. I really expected this process to take time so I could grieve but went with it anyway. This new girl is VERY different in every way, at first I was disappointed but she has turned out to be exactly what my heart needed. This silly puppy put a smile back in my heart.

Again, I am so sorry for your loss and hope you find peace soon.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Things do go wrong sometimes. And while I can't think of any reason for no communication, perhaps she fears you will blame her. That is sooooo hard. For anyone who raises a litter truly does love every puppy completely and totally. Sometimes we lose touch and never know 'the end of the story' that hopefully takes many years to say the end to, but when it is an early death, it is devastating. A puppy I adored and sold to fabulous people ate a mushroom and died on the way to the ER- I am still hurting about that puppy and it's been several years. I know that they also are hurting. But we don't talk about him. 
No one can promise there won't be any cancer in the future, and no one can guarantee an early cancer won't hit... I'd guess though that anger coming would make it really hard to answer on the phone.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know who this breeder is and without going hunting on K9Data, have no idea what lines she breeds.... and not seeing her side of the story, we don't know what she's doing or how she's handling this issue.

Just touching base a little bit though... I know of 2-3 breeders who all bred and cobred the same lines who got hit pretty hard when they had certain "young cancers" showing up. It's devastating to the puppy owners... and devastating to the breeders themselves. 

What they are doing is going out and bring new stuff into what they breed... and doing a lot of other stuff to really produce healthier dogs long run. With these people though, they had multiple cases showing up in their lines. 

I don't know if it was specifically careless breeding... keep in mind that these dogs did not have high COI's behind them. But they were definitely line bred.

I think when you have isolated cases - it's unknown how to handle? Particularly since we don't know what all caused the cancer in that specific dog, and nowhere else in the pedigree.

Along that line - I do have my younger guy in the GRLS. It's something I don't 100% agree with all the time (so much focus on behavior and temperament, for example - not enough on health!)... but I'm sure they are gathering information along the way to hopefully draw lines to tick borne diseases, vaccines, foods, chemical exposure, etc.. if they exist. 

Hope that you get a response from the breeder if not here, then privately.


----------



## Goose's Mom (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm so, so sorry to hear this. Your dog was absolutely gorgeous, and lucky to have someone to be by her side as she fought her illness. I hope the breeder gets back to you for support.


----------



## amigalcrump (Mar 3, 2017)

Last year at 3yrs old Kadies health started declining, it began with her eyes becoming extremely foggy out of no where. The vet assumed allergies so she was put on antibiotics and the symptoms went away. About a month or two later is when her appetite started declining, she had lost almost 25lbs at one point. It wasnt until about the third month that her white/red blood count started changing drastically. Many vet's, months, and opinions later, Kadie was diagnosed with Lymphnosarcoma. It took 5months to get a clear diagnosis, which was August 2016. 

She began chemo treatments on and off in August, depending if her blood count was stable enough to do treatment that week. And she was put on prendisone full time, which was the greatest thing to get her to start eating again! She gained all of her weight back plus more  In December, her hair started to fall off in large chunks starting at her tail. She lost almost all of her hair on her tail, luckily though her body hair wasn't shedding at such a fast rate as her tail. 

In January, while picking up poop i noticed bloody diarrhea stools which the vet said was a natural reaction from her chemotherapy. The bloody stools stopped after a few days. Fast forward to last week tuesday, the vet put her on a new chemo drug. By the weekend, there were POOLS of blood in the yard. I immediately took her to the vet, they ran bloodwork and said it was extremely low and they would watch her over the next few days. 

Yesterday morning, I found my dog Kadie lying in the grass at 6am unresponsive. She passed away at 4years old from cancer, I am fully aware of how predisposed goldens are to this disease, but at such an early age and all of the many other health defects I am convinced Kadie is the result of over breeding.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, and for what must have been a shocking horrific find. Some dogs just get all the wrong genes, that is sure.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That must have been so awful to find her. My heart goes out to you. Poor little thing. Four is far too young.


----------



## Whitt (Apr 15, 2017)

I am so, so, so sorry about your loss. I can't imagine the trauma you went through. However, I will tell you that--as a guardian of six golden retrievers since 1986--the disease you mention is more common than you can imagine. Your breeder is not to blame, and it is unfair to single her out online. Redog is a wonderful kennel with hundreds of happy and grateful owners in Boulder County and beyond. I wonder why hurting the breeder makes you feel better when, truly, nothing makes guardians feel better when we lose a beloved pet. I hope you have found another pet to love.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitt said:


> I am so, so, so sorry about your loss. I can't imagine the trauma you went through. However, I will tell you that--as a guardian of six golden retrievers since 1986--the disease you mention is more common than you can imagine. Your breeder is not to blame, and it is unfair to single her out online. Redog is a wonderful kennel with hundreds of happy and grateful owners in Boulder County and beyond. I wonder why hurting the breeder makes you feel better when, truly, nothing makes guardians feel better when we lose a beloved pet. I hope you have found another pet to love.


Interesting that this is your first and only post on the forum...


----------



## amigalcrump (Mar 3, 2017)

******please read******

I first want to say thank you everyone for your condolences, when I found this site it was a place of comfort for me.

I was terribly wrong to blame Becky Hayes for what happened to my dog. I was angry, and it is absolutely no excuse, but I was looking for someone or something to blame her death on. I understand now how completely wrong I was to think Becky Hayes had anything at all to do with the way she is breeding her dogs. I am so sorry to Becky, and her organization. She raises great, beautiful & healthy dogs. I regret saying what I said about her. I am very sorry.


----------



## Goldenlvr2004 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Incorrect Remarks regarding the Breeder*

Becky is a very responsible Breeder.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have had 6 golden retrievers. Got Scooter in '84 and a full brothe, different litter, in '85. Scooter was a top duck retriever. In l999, at 5 yrs 2 months, he was rolling in the grass and fell over dead of heart failure. Never a hint of heart trouble. In 2007, Buck was taken by heart failure at 12 yrs 3 months of age. His heart had been carefully monitored since his brother's death and it was fine up until that last day.

KayCee and Hunter were litter mates born in '99. I lost him at 4 years 2 months to reaction to Proheart 6 (2003) Lost Kase to gatrointestional stromal tumor at 8 yrs 9 months in 2008.

Honey was adopted, fully grown, heart worm positive in 2002 and lost her in 2014 to lymphoma at age 13+. She never even developed arthritis, was as active as a 4 year old until 2 weeks before her death.

Sophie was taken by hemangiosarcoma 3 months before her 13th birthday. Six goldesn, 3 taken by cancer, one by reaction to ProHeart6, two to heart failure.

Have had two Great Pyrenees. Lost Shaggy in 2014 also--just 1 month and 10 days after loosing Honey. He was only 7. The Pyr we have now is somewhere between 9 1/2 and 10 and was recently diagnosed with liver disease, probablyt hepatitis.

In '97 I lost my Irish Setter at 12 1/2 to bone cancer. 

Losing dogs as young as your Kadie is awful, but losing them any time is so bad. It just doesn't seem fair they are taken so young. I hope you can open your heart to another dog, puppy soon. .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

amigalcrump said:


> I first want to say thank you everyone for your condolences, when I found this site it was a place of comfort for me.
> 
> I was terribly wrong to blame Becky Hayes for what happened to my dog. I was angry, and it is absolutely no excuse, but I was looking for someone or something to blame her death on. I understand now how completely wrong I was to think Becky Hayes had anything at all to do with the way she is breeding her dogs. I am so sorry to Becky, and her organization. She raises great, beautiful & healthy dogs. I regret saying what I said about her. I am very sorry.


This is really bad of me to think this, I know... 

But my first bet when I see a post like this following something else is that the breeder contacted the owner and threatened them with a lawsuit unless they retracted their comments. 

(I still have not looked up the breeder and I don't know who they are).... 

I do think that a breeder needs to be closely involved and responsive when a dog owner is dealing with a catastrophic loss of a beloved dog. The first post on this thread was double sad not just because of the loss of the young dog, but because the owner had a lack of response and caring from the breeder. I don't think it's unfair or bad for an owner to be upset. 

I lost a golden at age 6 and even that was horrific as a dog owner. And that was absolutely something the breeder was at fault for (renal failure due to a genetic defect, I heard through littermate owners that it was a pretty drastic issue with the litter, more dogs besides mine died at earlier ages to the same thing, and the sire died of the same thing). 

Cancer - is something I understand that breeders may feel helpless about. They can't always be held accountable when it shows up in what they bred. But they should absolutely be there for their puppy buyers. Because never mind the emotions of the breeders. It is a very dark place to be when you lose a dog who is barely out of puppyhood.

*** Might add just for comparison and to further holler at breeders out there who are non-communicative and unhelpful to their puppy buyers who are seeking help. There is a breeder here in Michigan who is hated by all the local breeders for valid reasons and they have all been trying for the longest time to shut her down because she is a puppy mill. This breeder is very close to everyone who has purchased a puppy from her. She answers her phone and is on the spot to offer guidance to them. If there's problems like hips or elbows or (frequently) shoulders, she runs the xrays around to get answers for the puppy owners. This is what a puppy owner should expect from a breeder. I believe. If a crappy breeder can do all this for puppy buyers... a responsible breeder who does all the extra stuff to select and proof their dogs and select and proof puppy homes and so on... they can spare the extra time and effort to be there for the puppy owners. You gotta be better than that.

ETA - oh, and you can't blame somebody being away at dog shows or busy with dog shows for lack of response. That is an excuse frequently used when breeders to not respond to queries. That's a weak excuse, but somewhat understandable as screening a puppy buyer and setting up visits takes time to arrange and shouldn't be done on the fly. But any other contact shouldn't be a problem. Everyone has their cell phones GLUED to their fingers. They are on facebook pretty much nonstop. Even busy handlers who actually working on the dogs. The owners themselves are not frequently at the shows with their dogs if they have sent them out with a handler. And even if they are at the shows with the dogs and the handlers, there's plenty of time to check their messages. The handlers are the ones doing most of the work with the dogs.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Megora - your post was excellent. I was in total agreement with your comments and would've written something identical. A breeder may not be responsible for the loss of a dog but they really should reach out just to lend a shoulder to cry on to the owner. Not only that but a responsible breeder should be keeping information on any problems that have occurred to make decisions about whether breeding should continue.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Megora said:


> But my first bet when I see a post like this following something else is that the breeder contacted the owner and threatened them with a lawsuit unless they retracted their comments.


I must be cynical because that was my first thought also. Things said in anger I completely get, a 180 degree turn around...not so much.


----------



## Penola Gay (Apr 26, 2017)

*Do not buy from redog golden/becky hayes*

April 12th, our female Golden bought from Becky Hayes eight years ago, collapsed and was gone forever. We don't know why and did not do an autopsy on her because we were in such shock! and sadness! All of 8 years of her life, she has suffered from horrible allergies. We spent so much time (and money) at CSU Vet school to keep her from being so miserable. She was on 16 pills a day just to keep her allergies mild. She would whimper as a young puppy and chew on herself. I called Becky to ask her about this and if she had other dogs that had had this happen. She said she didn't and was indifferent. Our Penny was such a precious Golden and we are now looking for another Golden for our loving home. I am so thankful to see this Golden dog forum sight. I will check it and see what is read about other breeders before I buy, but don't buy from Becky!


----------



## lewes (May 11, 2017)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. It's always heart breaking, but so young feels like robbery. I actually have had 2 Hayes dogs - one passed just shy of 9 (he was a really big boy) and the other at 12 years is still with me. I feel extremely fortunate as so many things are at play that are not in our control. Going out on a limb here, but have you ever considered trying to communicate with your girl via an animal communicator? I have someone that I have worked with for over 10 years that is amazing (she's lived in CO but now lives in OR). She would be able to give you Kadie's perspective and perhaps help with the healing process. Again, I'm terribly sorry for the hole left your world without your beautiful sweet girl.


----------



## Hillaryofleming (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello,
I know it has been well over a year and I am so sorry for your loss. Did you ever hear back from Becky? We suddenly lost of 6 year old golden that I bought from her suddenly last night. He had Hemangiosarcoma and we did not realize it until he collapsed. We are devastated!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hillaryofleming said:


> Hello,
> I know it has been well over a year and I am so sorry for your loss. Did you ever hear back from Becky? We suddenly lost of 6 year old golden that I bought from her suddenly last night. He had Hemangiosarcoma and we did not realize it until he collapsed. We are devastated!


Welcome to the forum, I am so very sorry for your loss of your boy. 

This thread is over 1.5 years old, not sure if you were asking about the OP or another member. The OP has not been back on the site since the post.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

Hillary- I did not get my golden from this breeder, mine was a rescue and passed away from hemangiosarcoma at the age of 6, on May 22nd. Awful, sudden, devastating. My heart goes out to you-


----------



## blossie (Jun 3, 2019)

You are a despicable soul---
we had two beautiful dogs of hers


becky died of a stroke last thursday, happy now?

I hope you suffer knowing what you did was wrong

you can take down the posting before you suffer the wrath of god that you deserve


----------

